# Makeshift bath tub for bathroom with shower stall?



## Amandala (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi all,

I hope this is the right forum for this post. It was the only forum about the home, so I thought it seemed like the best shot.

Recently, we were faced with having to find a new place quickly. The only place we found in time is pretty great except that it has no bath tub, just a shower stall. We adults will make do, but this presents me with difficulties washing my son, who is going to be 14 months old, is definitely growing too big (and WAY too splashy) for the kitchen sink, and anyway, just loves to splash around in a tub.

I was wondering if anyone else had been faced with the same situation in the past, and if so, what did you do?

I need ideas. The only one I've come up with so far is to get some kind of a round, plastic tub that's just the right size to sit inside the shower stall. Maybe drill a hole in the bottom and put a stopper in that, so we can drain it into the shower drain when bath time is done. Then we'd store it in a closet or up over top of the shower stall. Does anyone know of a round baby tub or pool that's only about 3 feet or so wide? Or a kind of plastic tub that would work just as well? I've been looking in local hardware stores so far, but with no luck.

Also, I don't know if any old plastic tub I'd find would be made of a material that's not safe to bathe a kid in, like if it would leach chemicals or something.

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## FillingMyQuiver (Jul 20, 2004)

I remember a post a while back where the kids in the family used a big bucket like this.

The kids loved it b/c they were able to soak and the water stayed warm longer. I think you could just not fill it too high for your son. At the end of bath, slowly pour it out into the shower stall drain.


----------



## Katie T (Nov 8, 2008)

I would just try and find a tote that is the size you need. I wouldn't worry about things being leached into the bathwater but I'm maybe more lax about that than most.

Then just tip it when done and drain.


----------



## noobmom (Jan 19, 2008)

This doesn't answer your question directly, but you might just switch to showering with your 14 month old. I've been showering with DS since he was a baby and he just hangs out on the floor of the shower while I wash myself, then I wash him. I give him some cups and a washrag and he has plenty of fun, plus it's FAST. If you want, you can stop up the shower drain with a rag or even by covering it with your foot if you want an inch of water to splash in.

In the summer DS plays in the outdoor pool, too.


----------



## wendinbill (Jun 11, 2004)

I was thinking one of those drink tubs they have @ Target. Meant for beverages, etc, at a party. Or like the first response-one of those toy buckets with rope handles.


----------



## accountclosed3 (Jun 13, 2006)

ikea has a lot of different sized tubs in different materials that might work for you too--most under $10. you might also check a farm shop for things like a horse trough (they have varying sizes) as well.

but, we have a shower stall (it has a high side like a tub), and i just shower the 19 mo DS. he likes it that way for some reason. does not prefer to bathe.


----------



## isabellemark (4 mo ago)

This does not answer your question directly, but you might just switch to raining with your 14 month old. I have been raining with DS since he was a baby and he just hangs out on the bottom of the shower while I wash myself, also I wash him. I give him some mugs and a washrag and he has plenitude of fun, plus it's FAST. However, you can stop up the shower drain with a rag or indeed by covering it with your bottom if you want an inch of water to splash in, If you want. to know more visit our https://bedsbath.com/.


----------

